# one trap bigger than the other



## Skib (Oct 13, 2003)

my left trap seems to be growing noticely bigger than the other... at this point i'm not extremely worried about it or anything but if it continues i'm afraid it might look a little bit awkward...

any suggestions on why this is happening and how i can correct it?

would it be beneficial to start working my right trap a little bit more than the other?

thanks

i'll take a pic in a few minutes to demonstrate the differences...


----------



## Skib (Oct 13, 2003)

battery pack is dead at the moment

will take a pic later

suggestions still welcome though : )


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 13, 2003)

I would PM Par Deus.  He's testing a product called Sytenhance and it's suppose to target problem areas such as the one you're having.

Charge your battery and show us a pic.  Are you pampering one side more than the other when your lifting?


----------



## Skib (Oct 13, 2003)

i haven't noticed myself working one side more so than the other... maybe it has something to do with my form... i think the only 2 exercises i do that target my traps are side dumb bell raises and shrugs... so i'm not sure what the problem is... also, i wouldn't go as far as to take a product to correct the problem... i'm not really about taking supplements other than whey protein... i like to train naturally so this product you speak of is pretty much out of the question... however i am guilty of currently taking an ECA to cut some body fat...


----------



## Monolith (Oct 13, 2003)

I had a somewhat similar problem... when i first started lifting, my left arm was much weaker/smaller than my right (no jokes, please  ).  I kept my workout the same for both arms, and eventually the left caught up with the right.  I'm assuming its because the intensity on the left arm was much greater with the same weight than it was with the right.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 13, 2003)

It is very commom for one side to be not proportional to the other.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> I had a somewhat similar problem... when i first started lifting, my left arm was much weaker/smaller than my right (no jokes, please  ).  I kept my workout the same for both arms, and eventually the left caught up with the right.  I'm assuming its because the intensity on the left arm was much greater with the same weight than it was with the right.





This one's a hard 'n to pass up.......I will respect ya since you said Please.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 13, 2003)

Get your mind out of the gutter!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 13, 2003)




----------



## Skib (Oct 14, 2003)

here is the pic







see what i mean! not symetrical at all... (i think i might have been leaning slightly to the side as well in the pic though)


----------



## Monolith (Oct 14, 2003)

Yeah... it looks like youre leaning to your right.  At times ive thought one of my traps was bigger than the other, but it was just because i had the muscle involuntarily tensed.

When you first get up in the morning, check it in the mirror.  Might look more even then.

Either way, its really minor.  Even if it is a little lopsided, no ones going to notice it.


----------



## Rob_NC (Oct 15, 2003)

i have the same problem. I believe my problem is due to the fact I don't have the same muscle control on the right as I have on the left. My bone structure is slightly different between sides also. I know for a fact I can't "squeeze" the right side and make it feel like the left that is bigger. I usually due DB shrugs with a few extra reps on the right trying to get that good "squeeze" on those reps.


----------



## prophet (Oct 15, 2003)

just focus on keepin it even.. it'll even out, i'm sure


----------

